# Critical Purpose Visitor Visa



## ErHam (Oct 21, 2021)

Hey guys,

I’m wondering if anyone can offer some advice - I may be in the wrong place, but worth a try anyway. I recently was invited to apply for a critical purpose visitor visa on the basis that my partner is a NZ citizen, hasn’t been home for 2 years and his grandfather has been diagnosed as terminally unwell with only a few months to live. 
I applied for this visa so that I can go with him to meet his grandfather for the first and last time and also meet his whole family for the first time, so a pretty big deal for us. 
My application was declined last week as while they believe our relationship is genuine, they don’t deem it stable due to the fact we’ve only officially been living together since August. 

My main question is if I reapply for the same visa, do I firstly have to reapply my EOI to gain another ITA, or can I reuse my ITA from my previous application? 

For a little more background info - we are reapplying with lots more information to prove the stability of our relationship (have had an affidavit made up and notarised, support letters from different family members etc and also looking into getting help from a lawyer) 
We have also already managed to get a slot in MIQ for December with return travel booked and a stay of just under 3 months. 

Any help or advice would be gratefully received, any tips on anything else that could help my application - we realise time is ticking and the blanket timescale of our living situation is against us, however we are determined to just keep reapplying until we’re successful. 

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,
Any visa that is based on partnership comes with the requirement that you have to meet the criteria of a permanent stable relationship which is defined in immigration law and as such there is no deviation from the rules. An immigration officer must follow the rules so it is fair to everyone and so INZ cannot be questioned on application of those rules. You either meet the criteria or you don't. One of the criteria is that you have both been living together for a minimum of 12 consecutive months, sharing your lives and commitments and have the evidence to prove that you have been living under the same roof etc.
Previous to Covid, and where the partners hadn't been together for a 12 month period, there were options for the partner to gain a temporary visa until they had gained the 12 month period together in lieu of the permanent visa type which was essentially placed on hold until you met the 12 months criteria...........unfortunately that has all been abolished since Covid.
If the visa has been processed and declined you will have to start from the beginning and do it all again, however you can use documents etc that you used previously so long as they are still within any time period restriction.


----------

